# BEST WAY TO DRY UP MARES MILK??



## lisa_dundee (7 October 2009)

I bought my mare on sunday and her foal has only been off of her a week and she just has one really big teet, the lady said the foal only fed from one side, the vet had a look on monday and said theres no signs of mastitis, its just unusual and to keep an eye on it, an old friend who breeds told me to put Epsom Salts in her water, has any one else heard of this, im also wanting to bring her back in to work, do you think I should do this now or wait until the teet has gone back to normal?? Thanks


----------



## volatis (7 October 2009)

I find that when we wean the foals, keeping the mares moving is the best thing, so starting doing some gentle work with her will really help. 
I put Epsom Salts in the feed rather than the water, and I wouldnt give her any hard feed until she has dried up.  Ours literally get a handful of chaff with their epsom salts in, and as much time out to move around as possible .


----------



## Enfys (8 October 2009)

My Vet recommends sparse grass or hay, no hard feed, full turnout and restricted water, I am not happy with actually restricting water intake so I ignore that bit, but have done the rest for years without any problems.

As for bringing back into work, 20 minutes at walk isn't going to hurt her, depends entirely on how she is, you know her best.


----------



## lisa_dundee (8 October 2009)

Thanks I dont like the water restriction either lol, she is turned out during the day and in on a night, but i am only giving her a handful of alfa a and carrots, il put the epsom salts in her feed instead and il bring her back in to light work this weekend. x


----------



## Laafet (9 October 2009)

Interesting question, I have never really thought about it, our mares are out 24/7 anyway and they just go over to the far side of the stud and we check their bags every day, stripping if necessary. We had no mastitis at all this year with this regime.


----------

